# Best Time to Take Creatine and Glutamine



## PTYP (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been seeing some conflicting ideas on bodybuilding.com as to when to take these 2 supplements. On one hand, both bottles are saying to take post-workout, but there is a small blurb on another page of the same site that says to not take creatine and glutamine at the same time because they complete for receptors. So when is the best time to take these supps??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 5, 2005)

Creatine before and/or after your workout.

Glutamine, after you attain 3rd degree burns all over your body, and no time sooner.


----------



## bballstud (Jul 5, 2005)

yes like dale said i prefer to take the creatine before i train and the glutamine after i train


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm speaking literally, not figuratively.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

LOL, hes a glutamine hater, he is. 

ANYWAY, for those of us who do use glutamine, I 5g glutamine right after I wake, and eat, and take my CEE 30 mins later. Then, preworkout, I take it 30 minutes before my preworkout shake, then, again as soon as I start lifting, because of my supplement planning, thats the only time I can take it, because im throwing around so much whey, CEE and Diarginine Malate when I workout I can barely keep my head on straight.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

bballstud said:
			
		

> yes like dale said i prefer to take the creatine before i train and the glutamine after i train


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> I have been seeing some conflicting ideas on bodybuilding.com as to when to take these 2 supplements. On one hand, both bottles are saying to take post-workout, but there is a small blurb on another page of the same site that says to not take creatine and glutamine at the same time because they complete for receptors. So when is the best time to take these supps??
> 
> Thank you in advance.



creatine is a metabolite and doesn't even attach to a receptor site.  you can take glutamine at these times:

1st thing in the am
before training
after training
before bed

creatine I would take either half a serving before training and the other half after or just take a full serving after training..


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2005)

I use glutamine and BCAAs together in between just about every meal of the day. I use creatine along with them both before and after training.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

... So its okay to take Glutamine with creatine and BCAAs? Im so very lost...


----------



## PTYP (Jul 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... So its okay to take Glutamine with creatine and BCAAs? Im so very lost...



Me too.

I think the jist is you can take them both together and not worry about anything.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, but I want to hear Gopro say it...


----------



## Nate K (Jul 6, 2005)

Say it Gopro...I dare you.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

My friend, i must warn you, he is a large man... With knowledge UNSURPASSED BY ANY MAN!!! Do not tempt him...


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> My friend, i must warn you, he is a large man... With knowledge UNSURPASSED BY ANY MAN!!! Do not tempt him...



LOL, you really are funny! Thanks for the compliment, but please don't say my knowledge is unsurpassed, as that is entirely untrue...but I appreciate the sentiment.

Ummm, as to what I should be "dared to say," I am not really sure what the big deal is. Yes, its perfectly fine to take creatine, glutamine, and BCAAs all together, as there will be no absorption problems whatsoever.

I DO realize that there are some people here that feel that BCAAs and/or glutamine are worthless supplements, except for some specific situations, and they have a right to their opinions...but I entirely disagree.

Like I mentioned, I take all 3 together 4 + times per day and I have all of my clients do it as well. It works wonders. 

Thats pretty much all I have to say


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 6, 2005)

Ya, I take Glutamine first thing in the morning, pre- and post-workout, and before bed...5g each time.  I am a non-responder to creatine, but I am going to give CEE another try once I start bulking again.  I just take BCAAs before bed now at a dose of about 5g or so.


----------

